

How This Man Got the Media to Fall for ShipYourEnemiesGlitter Stunt - adzeds
http://observer.com/2015/01/exclusive-how-this-man-got-the-media-to-fall-for-shipyourenemiesglitter-stunt/

======
mtmail
"Then after claiming six figures worth of orders and more than a million
pageviews, the founder begged users to stop inundating him with requests and
put the whole thing up for auction, where it netted $85,000."

Glad to see it was a real business and not fake like the various I-ship-stuff-
via-quadcopters websites (looking at you
[http://tacocopter.com/](http://tacocopter.com/)). I guess I would have
outsourced the shipments for another couple of week but selling the website at
the right time probably gave him the same profit for much less work.

He's the million-dollar-homepage guy of 2015.

